# FreeBSD 9 cannot boot



## sw2wolf (Jun 18, 2012)

```
Cannot work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by probesm default to disk0.

panic: free: guard1 fail @ 0x1f501dc0 from /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/loader/../../common/module.c:1004

----> Press a key on the console to reboot <-----
```

What does it mean?  


Sincerely!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

1. Do you get to the BTX loader prompt, or is the error before BTX?
2. What do you have for your disk geometry (*gpart show*)? Have you added / removed any HDD?
3. What do you have in /boot/loader.conf for vfs.root.mountfrom?


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 18, 2012)

> Do you get to the BTX loader prompt, or is the error before BTX?


I do get the BTX loader



> What do you have for your disk geometry (*gpart show*)? Have you added / removed any HDD?


I have not added / removed any HDD.  

```
#gpart show ada0
=>      63  39874304  ada0  MBR  (19G)
        63  19534977     1  !12  [active]  (9.3G)
  19535040  20338668     2  freebsd  (9.7G)
  39873708       659        - free -  (329k)

#gaprt show ada0s2
=>       0  20338668  ada0s2  BSD  (9.7G)
         0  17178624       1  freebsd-ufs  (8.2G)
  17178624   3160043       2  freebsd-swap  (1.5G)
  20338667         1          - free -  (512B)
```



> What do you have in /boot/loader.conf for vfs.root.mountfrom?


It is a new system installed by  
	
	



```
tar -zxf base.txz && tar -zxf kernel.txz
```


Sincerely!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

- At the BTX menu select item "escape to loader prompt"
- At loader prompt, press "*?*", which will show you the drives available for booting from. Then something like

```
ufs:da0s1c
```
Depending on your file system, and disk geom as listed in the *?* step. You will get a message at the loader prompt explaining how to use the "boot from" syntax.
- This should get you booted into a FreeBSD environment. To permanently correct, do:
`# gpart show`
Take note of the name of the section/slice where you have root. Then go to /boot/loader.conf and make the necessary correction to to the entry for:

```
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:da0s1c"
```
or if zfs, as zfs:zpool.


> It is a new system installed by  #tar -zxf base.txz && tar -zxf kernel.txz


This is irrelevant to your problem, with the exception that you have not made necessary changes / corrections to the config files in the New System.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 18, 2012)

> At the BTX menu select item "escape to loader prompt"
> At loader prompt, press "?", which will show you the drives available for booting from. Then something like



When *I* press "?", it shows commands *I* can use. *lsdev* shows:


```
cd devices
disk devices
    disk0  BIOS  drive  C:
        disk0S1: FAT-32
            disk0S2a: FFS
            disk0S2b: swap
```

*T*hen how to continue booting?

Best Regards!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, my mistake. BTX loader also can drop to "rescue mode" when "mounting root fails". ? lists geom devices in this instance - while the same, lists commands when dropping to "loader prompt".

Anyway, from your post I assume that your root is on disk0S2a: FFS?
You have two options:
1. Boot from a live CD or something, then mount da0s2a, open /boot/loader.conf in text editor and fix

```
vfs.root.mountfrom="ffs:da0s2a"
```
2. OR, in the "loader prompt" environment, do:
`# set vfs.root.mountfrom="ffs:da0s2a"`
`# boot`
If it does not work try ufs instead of ffs or correct for the HDD geom (maybe it's ada0 instead of da0. You could also try disk0S2a).


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2012)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> It is a new system installed by
> 
> ```
> tar -zxf base.txz && tar -zxf kernel.txz
> ```



Why are you doing that?  It does not set up /etc/fstab, likely the cause of this problem.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jun 19, 2012)

All of the following command report: 
	
	



```
CPU doesnot support long mode" when executing `boot`
```


```
set vfs.root.mountfrom="ffs:da0s2a"
set vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:da0s2a"

set vfs.root.mountfrom="ffs:ada0s2a"
set vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:ada0s2a"

set vfs.root.mountfrom="ffs:disk0s2a"
set vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:disk0s2a"
```

So the downloaded files (base.txz and kernel.txz) are the 64 bit version. But the old box is a 32 bit machine.  I will reinstall 32 bit FreeBSD.

*S*orry to disturb all of you.


----------

